# Puritan Paperback recommends



## MRC (Mar 12, 2011)

I wanted to buy some Puritan Paperbacks for my mom for her birthday. She is full-on mainline evangelical; staff member of a mega church (cross between Saddleback and Willow Creek). She has shown lots of interest in Reformed theology through my conversations with her over the past year. In fact, I have her reading Horton's Covenant Theology text right now (she is enjoying it)! 

Other than that she evidences enough discernment and understanding of the scriptures to know when something seems _off_ in what she is reading, but she cannot reason from the scriptures as to how a specific teaching is incorrect. She gets handed to her much of the "best seller" list at her church, and I think that has diluted her understanding of the gospel. Stuff that would have an immediate impact on how she approaches her pastoral work would be ideal (like _Lifting Up For the Downcast_?)

Those that have read many of the PP, which 3 or 4 do you think would be particularly good for her to read?


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Mar 12, 2011)

_The Great Gain of Godliness_ by Thomas Watson is a good one!


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 12, 2011)

That is a good one. But Watson can be a bit sharp in his tone at times. Would that bother her?

Another favorite of mine is Richard Sibbes' _Glorious Freedom_.

You could get her Owen's _Apostasy from the Gospel_, but that might not go over too well.  But I do think Owen's _Mortification of Sin_ would be a good one as well.


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh, how about Joseph Alleine's _A Sure Guide to Heaven_?


----------



## Wayne (Mar 12, 2011)

Robert Traill's _Sermons on the Throne of Grace_. Seem to remember seeing where you can search AddALL book search and price comparison and find it as a separate, stand alone book, apart from finding it in his _Works_.


----------



## Andres (Mar 13, 2011)

I say get her this: Puritan Paperback Bundle (41 Volumes)


----------



## ac7k (Mar 13, 2011)

Andres said:


> I say get her this: Puritan Paperback Bundle (41 Volumes)


 
Wow... now if I could get that for my Kindle...


----------



## Jeffriesw (Mar 13, 2011)

Andres said:


> I say get her this: Puritan Paperback Bundle (41 Volumes)



Fantastic Idea, I think I will order one for my self.


----------



## beej6 (Mar 13, 2011)

Don't think there is a bad one in the bunch but I'd recommend these:

Bridge, A Lifting Up for the Downcast
Sibbes, The Bruised Reed
Brooks, Precious Remedies against Satan's Devices and The Secret Key to Heaven and Heaven on Earth


----------



## Beoga (Mar 13, 2011)

The Rare Jewel of Christian Contentment by Burroughs was easily the best book I read last year.


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Mar 14, 2011)

I would not suggest getting Alleine's book. It can be easily misunderstood.

I would get: 
Owen's "Mortification of Sin"
Owen's "The Glory of Christ"
Burrough's "Rare Jewel of Christian Contentment"
Gutthrie's "The Christian's Great Interest"
Sibbe's "The Bruised Reed"
Brooks' "Precious Remedies Against Satan's Devices"
Bridge's "A Lifting Up for the Downcast"


----------



## MRC (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks folks! I have a pretty good idea of what to get her now.


----------



## jambo (Mar 14, 2011)

Any book that by Thomas Watson is well worth reading but if I had to pick one of his it would be _The Godly Man's Picture._ John Owen's _Communion with God_ was for me the best book I read during 2010 and indeed the best for a long time. Alleine's _Sure Guide to Heave_n is wotrh reading as is Brooks _Precious Remedies against Satan's Devices_. That said, any of the Puritan Paperbacks are all worth it.


----------



## beej6 (Mar 14, 2011)

I second Burroughs' _Rare Jewel._


----------



## Marrow Man (Mar 14, 2011)

jambo said:


> Any book that [is] by Thomas Watson is well worth reading


----------



## lynnie (Mar 14, 2011)

Beoga said:


> The Rare Jewel of Christian Contentment by Burroughs was easily the best book I read last year.



I'll third this one. One of the best books ever.

How about a great bio too? Hard to beat John Paton's autobiography. Not heavy duty theology but a marvelous read. ( He was a missionary to the Cannibal New Hebrides Islands in the mid 1800s)


----------

